# Nike



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Hello. I'm brand spanking new to this board and need some advice from Nike or anyone else that has proven expierence at hatching and getting fry's past the month stage. I've read your post ... but wanted to see what you thought about this idea ...

What if ... a container like a guppy breeder cage or even a plastic bottle with very fine holes is placed into the tank to house the eggs once they are ready to go?

Here's the problem ... my school of p's are about 9 years old ... so they are full grown. Started with a school of 100 quarter sized and weeded out the various schools. Currently, I have 6 (b/t 6 to 10 incher) in a 125 gal and am trying a forced expierment in a 20 hex with 1 pair. Water parameters are similar to what you've mentioned on that







post! Gravel is white (seems to be the best to see the eggs) in both tank. Now getting back to the prob ... I know that I have 3 confirmed breeding pairs ... the 2 left have not breed from what I know. This school is getting up there in age and I need a replacement school. I've only recently tried to save the eggs ... prior ... I just left them in the 125 to









I just lost a batch of probably 5000 plus in the hatching tank to fungus ... and it didn't help that my nephew got to the heater and the tank got up to over 90 degree
















Over the years ... I've tried a few times to rear the eggs ... but this time I NEED to get a good school!! So that's what has lead me to the above idea.

Any and all POSITIVE input would be VERY appreicated!!! I plan on seperating the next batch into a few tanks or bottles.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

What if ... a container like a guppy breeder cage or even a plastic bottle with very fine holes is placed into the tank to house the eggs once they are ready to go?

this could work maybe, but seems like it will be a little more work than what you have to do. if your heart is set on trying it then feel free and get back to us, or check out this thread down below. there is lots of info here in this thread that i used to hatch my own fry.......

and welcome to piranha-fury


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Nike.

Thanks for the response. I read all the post on the various methods that have been successful. Guess I'll try a few different approaches on the next batch of eggs.

1) Will leave about a third in the gravel and remove once free swimming.
2) Will take another third and try the guppy breeder/container in the breeding tank.
3) Will take the last and try it again in a 10 gal that's been cycling for a few weeks and use the methods described.

I'll get back to the board when it happens.


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

with part 3, I suck the eggs up before they even hatch.


----------

